# PXE-H660 manual is up



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

http://vault.alpine-usa.com/products/documents/OM_PXE-H660.pdf

41 meg file!

"Main Unit
Factory Radio Input.......................4.1 Channel Input (Line or *Differential Input*)
BTL..................................................................................... 0.2 - 30 Vrms
Line................................................................................... 0.2 - 4.0 Vrms
Auxilliary Input...................................................................................................1
Normal.............................................................................. 0.2 - *2.0 V rms*
AFT = ON......................................................................... 0.4 - *4.0 V rms*
Output........................................................................6.1 Channel Line Outputs
Impedance.....................................................................................<600Ω
Voltage...................................................................................... *4.0 Vrms*
THD (all Channels)....................................................................< 0.1% @ 1 kHz
Separation.............................................................................................. > 60 dB
SNR ('A' weighted)................................................................................. > 80 dB
General
Power Requirement..................................... 12.0 VDC (11 –16 VDC allowable)
Idle Current (sleep)................................................................................. < 5 mA
Operating Temperature.......................... : +14 °F to +140 °F (-10 °C to + 60 °C)
Dimensions (W x D x H)
Main Unit (chassis only)................ 252 x 38 x 149 mm (10 x 1-1/2 x 5-7/8 in.)
Weight.........................................................................................1.0 kg/35.3 oz."


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

Interesting. Had a chance to go through it and it seems to be completely identical to the H650 except for:
- case color
- remote color and button shapes
- wording of some messages
- aux input is spec'd at 2v / 4v (H650 was spec'd at 1.5v/2.5v)
- manual is no longer a joke

That's it... no new features or customizability that I can see. Basically, it appears to be an H650 with a software update. 

I'm guessing Alpine marketing wanted a fresh start after all the bad press the H650 got due to the abysmal documentation it came with..


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

dbiegel said:


> Interesting. Had a chance to go through it and it seems to be completely identical to the H650 except for:
> - case color
> - remote color and button shapes
> - wording of some messages
> ...


I can't remember now, but did the H650 have diff. inputs? IOW, could you feed it an OEM headunit's balanced output?


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

t3sn4f2 said:


> I can't remember now, but did the H650 have diff. inputs? IOW, could you feed it an OEM headunit's balanced output?


I believe so, but I've never used them myself to confirm that. Their original BMW demo car for the H650 actually had an OEM head unit with balanced outputs. Npdang's Acura had them as well.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

dbiegel said:


> I believe so, but I've never used them myself to confirm that. Their original BMW demo car for the H650 actually had an OEM head unit with balanced outputs. *Npdang's Acura had them as well*.


Ah yes, forgot about that, thanks.


----------



## hatjr (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks,

I've been looking for this.


----------



## holophonic (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi, anyone have another link to this? Looks like Alpine now has 89.7mb of corrupted cow dung on their server.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

holophonic said:


> Hi, anyone have another link to this? Looks like Alpine now has 89.7mb of corrupted cow dung on their server.


Go to alpine-usa.com
click the support tab, then Find an Owners Manual
In the search box type PXE-H660
Hit enter or search
Will bring up two results, first one is # Owner's Manual | Owner's Manual


This works for me just a minute ago.

Best of luck


----------



## holophonic (Mar 25, 2010)

No luck here at work, or at home this morning. This is rather strange. I'm in Minnesota so maybe it is cached on some local server. I'll shoot them an email.

I'm using Adobe Reader 9, and I looked and the file does not begin with %PDF like it should.

Here is a screen shot of the download -


----------



## holophonic (Mar 25, 2010)

And here is the link my search returned -
"http://vault.alpine-usa.com/products/documents/OM_PXE-H660.pdf"


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

try crutchfield


----------



## holophonic (Mar 25, 2010)

t3sn4f2 said:


> try crutchfield


They don't have it. (Or at least I can't find it). They only have the one for the H6*5*0. And everyone says that one s*cks - I have to agree.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm trying to put it up on megaupload.com, but it's taking forever to verify the file.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

holophonic said:


> And here is the link my search returned -
> "http://vault.alpine-usa.com/products/documents/OM_PXE-H660.pdf"


the link pulls up for me, both IE (never use) and firefox


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Didn't work.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

i uploaded it on my site http://www.audiodauto.com/forums/OM_PXE-H660.pdf

try it


----------



## holophonic (Mar 25, 2010)

basshead said:


> i uploaded it on my site http://www.audiodauto.com/forums/OM_PXE-H660.pdf
> 
> try it


Worked like a charm. Thank you good sir!

And I just got off the phone with Alpine Support. He said he was going to look into what is on the website. He had access to a 42mb version from his desk.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

over priced piece of Garbage. sorry but it is.


----------



## Ocelaris (Jun 23, 2005)

mmiller said:


> over priced piece of Garbage. sorry but it is.


Why do you say that? I mean, would you mind clarifying what part you don't like about it?

Do you feel the same way about similar products from JL (cleansweep) or whatever JBL product tries to accomplish the same thing? i.e. removing factory installed eq settings from the factory headunit. 

Only complaint I can see is that it does a Analog to Digital and back to Analog conversion to do all the DSP effects, time delay etc... But if you're stuck with a factory headunit, there are other active options which don't go A->D->A like the DQXS


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

mmiller said:


> over priced piece of Garbage. sorry but it is.


Because its "above' YOUR HEAD.....


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Ocelaris said:


> Why do you say that? I mean, would you mind clarifying what part you don't like about it?
> 
> Do you feel the same way about similar products from JL (cleansweep) or whatever JBL product tries to accomplish the same thing? i.e. removing factory installed eq settings from the factory headunit.
> 
> *Only complaint I can see is that it does a Analog to Digital and back to Analog conversion to do all the DSP effects*, time delay etc... But if you're stuck with a factory headunit, there are other active options which don't go A->D->A like the DQXS


You mean the same process that all the music you listen to goes through? 

Besides that, the 16bit/44kHz CD music we listen to is way more degraded then what a *24bit*/48kHz I/O DSP will do to that signal. I'd be WAY more worried about the analog signal leaving a multi source/multi radio (ie FM, bluetooth) average head unit and traveling through a noisy car interior then what the PXE will do to the signal.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Booger said:


> Because its "above' YOUR HEAD.....


Yup I have had Drz 9255'S
alpine F! status HU and Processor
D310 and 701.
now I use a Home audio processor converted to 12 volts.
But I doubt you know what any of these even are!

and this piece of **** is over my head?????

and your using this???? LOL... yeah my boy gonna play in the big league someday, LOL just keep telling yourself that!

The h650 that was the same as this, is/was a complete piece of garbage, with more problems than a 14 year old that just missed her period.. 

for a little more money you can get a real procesor in the ms8, or the Bitone...


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Ocelaris said:


> Why do you say that? I mean, would you mind clarifying what part you don't like about it?
> 
> Do you feel the same way about similar products from JL (cleansweep) or whatever JBL product tries to accomplish the same thing? i.e. removing factory installed eq settings from the factory headunit.
> 
> Only complaint I can see is that it does a Analog to Digital and back to Analog conversion to do all the DSP effects, time delay etc... But if you're stuck with a factory headunit, there are other active options which don't go A->D->A like the DQXS


Why do I say that??? because its very limiting in its capabilities... its a complicated piece of **** to use... with very limited capabilities compared to whats available.

It sells on ebay for $350, msrp is what like 4-500?? you not gonna get it any cheaper than that at a dealer...

you can get a Bitone used for like 5-600 although its had some issues most have been addressed with a software change, and another software update is rumored to be coming soon that will have them 100% perfect.

It can do 10X what the Alpine piece can do. Although you'll need to tune it yourself instead of having it done automatically. Big deal.

The JBL piece will be nice I think... but it *May* have some kinks to work out as well, time will only tell. 

I think a lot of Bitone users are gonna dump them in favor of the new JBL piece, not because the Bitone is bad, but because people love to try new things.... especially Processors! 

for 150 dollars more than the Alpine 660 you can have a real processor capable of doing a 3 way active up front with a sub.... your gonna be in a totally different league!

I hope this helps..


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

mmiller said:


> Why do I say that??? because its very limiting in its capabilities... its a complicated piece of **** to use... with very limited capabilities compared to whats available.
> 
> It sells on ebay for $350, msrp is what like 4-500?? you not gonna get it any cheaper than that at a dealer...
> 
> ...


Bitone can't do room correction though.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Bitone can't do room correction though.


Does the Alpine do it correctly???


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Why are people defending this unit??? its a piece of Crap. Period!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

mmiller said:


> Does the Alpine do it correctly???


It _can_, might be a very _involved_ process though.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

link removed due to heavy traffic!


----------

